# Ein Neuer



## Koiwahn (1. Dez. 2010)

Hallo an alle,möchte mich und meine ewige Baustelle mal vorstellen.Ich heisse Peter,bin 50 Jahre und seit 4 Jahren am Teich bauen.Meine erste Pfütze (aus Teichfolie) hatte 3000L,und einen Bachlauf mit 6 m länge (stand 2006) 2007 kam mein Koiteich mit 20000L der zuerst über eine Regentonne und später über ein 6 Kammerfilter mit Vorsieb (300 mü) gereinigt wurde. 2009 baute ich einen neuen Bachlauf mit Seerosenteich,alles aus 20 cm Beton. Der Koiteich soll 2011 auf 30000L umgebaut werden,wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. So nun versuch ich ein paar Bilder hoch zu laden,bin nicht so gut darin, kann besser mit Beton  mfg Peter


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Hallo Peter, 

herzlich willkommen im Teichforum. 

Da hast Du aber eine interessante und außergewöhnliche Anlage mit eigenem Stil. 
Gefällt mir sehr gut. Hast Du auch ein Bild von der Gesamtübersicht ? 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Piddel (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Hallo Peter,

auch von mir ein :willkommen hier im Forum.

Dein Bachlauf mit den großen Steinen und Pflanzen gefällt mit sehr gut. Da scheint ja ordentlich Wasser durch zurauschen - fast wie ein Gebirgsbach - echt klasse 

Wie funktioniert das ganze ?


----------



## Nikolai (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Hallo Peter,

der Bachlauf gefällt mir sehr gut, wirklich sehr schön gestaltet. Naja die Mauer 
Der kleine Teich in Bild 1 ist Dir auch sehr schön gelungen, daher bin ich über Bild 2 sehr erstaunt, das will irgendwie überhaupt nicht dazu passen. Ist das noch ein Bild vom Rohbau?
Die Randabdeckung gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut für Bereiche wo es sein muß. Sind das gebrannte Ziegelplatten?
Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden, an meinem Teich gibts da auch noch einiges zu tun.
Eine Gesamtansicht wäre schön.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Koiwahn (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Hallo an alle^.Ich möchte mal versuchen an Hand von Bildern meine Anlage zu erklären,und hoffe das mein PC und ich uns heute vertragenc So das fünfte Bild zeigt,wie die Anlage einmal ausschauen soll.Ich fange mit dem Pumpenschacht (oben links) an,der zwei Zuläufe hat.Einen vom Seerosenteich (75 d ) und einer vom Hauptteich (75 d noch nicht in Betrieb).Eine Oase Promax 20000 pumpt das Wasser zur Quelle (oben links), wo es dann durch den Bachlauf unter der Brücke (unten links) bis zum Seerosenteich (unten mitte) und zurück zum Pumpenschacht läuft.So, das ist der eine Kreislauf Im Seerosenteich sind drei 100er Rohre verbaut,ein Bodenablauf,ein Oberflächenskimmer die ins Filterhaus laufen,und ein rücklauf zum Seerosenteich.Im Filterhaus steht ein Ultrasieve 3 und ein Rieselfilter Marke eigenbau,der von einer Promax 20000 gespeißt wird.Der Hauptteich hängt da noch nicht dran,der läuft noch über einen eigenen Filter.OK noch ein paar Bilder und bete :beten das alles klappt          Gruss Peter            P.S. Das im Wasser ist kein Walross   Bild 3 und 4 noch one Steine Kies und Pflanzen im Februar.


----------



## buddler (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

hallo und willkommen!
deine seerosenbecken finde ich klasse,so etwas hatte ich auch schon mal in verbindung mit einem pflanzenfilter geplant.
gefällt mir sehr gut.mal was außergewöhnliches.
wie hast du die innenflächen behandelt,damit sie dicht sind?
gruß jörg


----------



## Koiwahn (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Hallo Jörg und hallo Nikolai
Die Becken hab ich mit Impermax gestriechen,und die Randabdeckung ist aus Beton,die hab ich selber gemacht 

    Gruß Peter


----------



## Wanderra (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Hallo Peter!

Eine tolle Teichanlage, die Du geschaffen hast!
Genial finde ich Deinen Bachlauf mit den großen Steinen, das hat was!


Gruß Jens


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Hallo Peter,

herzlich Willkommen im Forum!

Da hast Du wirklich eine ausergewöhnliche Anlage geschaffen, die mir auch sehr gut gefällt! Toll!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Moin,
gefällt mir auch 

@Peter: Habt ihr einen Collie ? Ist auf dem zweiten Bild zu erkennen


----------



## Koiwahn (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Hallo Daniel und Uwe
Danke für euer Lob,auch alle andern ein Danke  Ja das ist unser Mädele 2Jahre alt und heißt Shiva,eine richtig Liebe,halt ein  
Gruß Peter


----------



## Digicat (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Servus Peter

Auch von mir ein 

Herzliches Willkommen

Dein "Wassergarten" hat was ... gefällt mir sehr gut 

Einzig das "Poolartige" gefällt mir net so ... aber Geschmäcker sind ...... :beten

Würde mich über mehr Bilder freuen 

Ps.: noch alles Gute nachträglich zum 50ger


----------



## Koiwahn (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

 Hab mal ein paar neue Bilder,wie es im Marburger Land ausschaut.+0,5° und schön Schnee

 Gruß Peter        

 PS Danke Helmut.


----------



## Koiwahn (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

 Möchte mal meinen Filter vorstellen der noch nicht ganz fertig ist.Mein US 3 (Bild 1) wird vom Seerosenbecken über einen Bodenablauf und einen Oberflächenskimmer versorgt.Von dort läuft es in den Pumpschacht (Bild 1 links unten) wo es von einer Promax 20000 über ein Rohr zum Rieselfilter gepumpt wird der aus vier Kisten besteht.Kiste 1 Japanmatten, Kiste 2 eine Japenmatte und Filterschaumstoff, Kiste 3 Helix, Kiste 4 noch leer. Von dort läuft es in den Sammelschacht ( Bild 1 unten rechts) und zurück zum Seerosenbecken. Die beiden UVC wurden ausgebaut und durch ein Tauch UVC ersetzt.


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Der zweite Teil Deines nicknames passt voll und ganz  
Das ist ja der helle Wahnsinn, was Du da gebaut hast.
Handwerklich sehr ordentliche Arbeit, so weit man das an den Bildern beurteilen kann. Respekt ! 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------

